# Wheat Gluten



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Heather,I was wondering if Seitan (wheat gluten) is a safe food? Many "veggie" meat alternatives are made with some combonation of wheat gluten and textured soy protein, which my husband and I eat often. I need to know if this is a safe food, or one I should eat with caution.Thanks!Suzin


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Suzin - Seitan is a great safe food for IBS. It's very low fat and a good source of plant protein. Only someone who has celiac disease, an autoimmune system digestive disorder that causes gluten intolerance, would have to avoid seitan. For plain old IBS you shouldn't have any worries.Best,Heather


----------

